# Cleveland Bay Stallion



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't see the picture...


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd like to see pics, too. I understand that Cleveland Bays are pretty rare.


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry. I'll try again. 
Mi


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1184854_10151648509977304_1610244038_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t31/1074087_10151564761467304_918177978_o.jpg

Haven't got a link to his dial, but he's just over 8 months old now and he's standkng at about 13.2 hh.

Boo is 18hh and still only 5 so might still grow.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I thought they were only supposed to be 16.2 at max?


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

Wrong number pressed, he 16hh. He looks bigger though because he's chunky.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ARe you campaigning this stud? it looks like you are advertising him , so I was wondering if he was yours to advertise?


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

No, but I have permission to advertise him by his owner.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The Cleveland Bay was a popular carriage horse at one time in the UK. Any idea of why the decline in numbers. My understanding was they make excellent jumpers with the right training.


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

They were the orginal spurt horse when crossed with a thoroughbred, when the Irish sports horse came in there was no need for them anymore. Also he can jump out of a 6 ft field when we made out first attempt to separate him from his mare. Very talented horses and are very intelligent, such a shame they're in decline.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Please get the poor horse a saddle that fits it properly.

If you are advertising a stud then you need far better pictures, the breeding needs to be stated and does he have a basic or Quality approved stallion lisence fromthe CBHS.

He is very light weight for CB


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

That sale was just a light one to get him used to the girth it signed nothing and he's only worn it twice before be changed it. He's young and still filling out and yes he does have a quality approved licence. These are the only pictures of him and I don't have his breeding, the owner didn't want to put them up for some reason. I think she wants people to use him for him, not hours blood lines.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

You choose a stallion based solely on blood lines, temperament and show records. I wouldn't breed to this stallion just cause he's pretty and I want to "use him for him" that's bull.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*scratches head* that makes no sense. his blood lines ARE who he is and are part and parcel of the package of him. If the owners don't want that information out there about his breeding and won't/can't do quality pictures, it makes no sense to advertise him.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

then she wont get any even vaguely decent mares. Part of the choosing of a stallion for a good mare is looking for bloodlines that compliment your mares and for the conformation niether of which can be seen in this advert. Also the CB gene pool is so small that inbreeding is a real issue. Your lad could be too closely related to the mare and thus the mares owner would risk a diseased or malformed foal.

What competition results has he got to recomend him? part of advertising a stallion perticularly one who hasnt done anything is the results of the horses parents.
Breeding the stallion to sub standard mares is a good way to get his stallion liscence pulled.
How many foals does he have?

The most important time in a horses life for a saddle to fit perfectly is when backing! that one is half way up his neck for goodness sakes!


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

Not my choice. I don't know how blood lines and he hasn't been owned long. Difficult to get good pictures in the winter with 16 horses to look after.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Actually no it's not that hard to get pictures in the winter even with that many horses. Halter horse, bring horse from field/barn where, brush, take some nice conformation type pictures and there you go. Using "there's no time!" as an excuse only makes the horse look worse and worse. If you don't have time to take pictures, do you have time to do proper care of mares in for breed?? those are the kinds of questions that can be raised by those types of statements.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Also, if you don't know his blood lines and you don't get to make decisions, you probably shouldn't be advertising and just leaving that to the actual owners...


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

I already said he had 1 foal.

He hasn't been shown due to him being nervous at the moment. The owner would speak to the mates owner about blood lines, just initial interest. Horses aren't her main job, just a hobby.


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

Also she wouldn't do the care for the mares £200 for the six free, not including care.


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

If you're not interested then don't bother commenting.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Honestly this is one of those times were no advertising is better than anything. Those pictures are terrible, the information is lacking, and even the way your saying it about him screams "don't breed to this horse!" 

If she (and you) are serious, spend some time putting together a campaign with pictures, bloodlines, and results. Otherwise don't bother because it's worse than a waste of time.


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

Not bothered, he's a nice horse. That's all that matters to people that give a hoot about their horses and love them.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

madyasmkey said:


> I already said he had 1 foal.
> 
> He hasn't been shown due to him being nervous at the moment. The owner would speak to the mates owner about blood lines, just initial interest. Horses aren't her main job, just a hobby.




A CB cannot be quality approved with only 1 foal on the floor nor can they be quality approved without going through a full assessment normaly at a stallion evaluation event. Not something a horse that is nervey would cope with.
Finaly the Quality approval is also done on temprement, the CB's are prized for thier temprements, a nervy horse would simply not pass!


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

I know he had one and he's sweet, little nervous, has a licence. What does it matter to you. You're clearly not interested so why care?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

madyasmkey said:


> If you're not interested then don't bother commenting.


You do realize that you posted this on an open forum in a section that is FOR question about breeding stock? 

From the pinned post in this section - http://www.horseforum.com/stallions-broodmares/guidelines-152734/


> *Guidelines* This forum is for sharing horses used and available for breeding purposes. For that reason, members are free to raise legitimate concerns about horses' fitness for breeding so long as their posts don't amount to harassment.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't want to hear reasonable concerns about the fitness of their horse for breeding purposes should not share it in the Stallions and Broodmares forum, but instead share it in the Horse Pictures forum or elsewhere outside the context of breeding.
> 
> ...


These are all legitimate questions. It also concerns me that a stallion owner has a 16-year-old posting ads about their stud. 

This whole situation screams unprofessional/backyard breeding.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

madyasmkey said:


> Not bothered, he's a nice horse. That's all that matters to people that give a hoot about their horses and love them.


No, that's not all that matters to people that care about and love their horses, if their horse is being put to stud or bred. You don't breed because you love your horse so much. Breeders that actually care about their animals want them to have their best chance at showcasing their abilities so that their progeny has the best chance at a good life.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Closed for Moderator Reviews


.


----------

